
Stop tracking the list of files inside the .XXproj files in Visual Studio IDE - lmcarreiro
https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/idea/421509/stop-tracking-the-list-of-files-inside-the-xxproj.html
======
lmcarreiro
It's a suggestion in the Developer Community (the new uservoice). If you would
like this in Visual Studio, please, give it an upvote.

